# gas spitting out of carb



## billy247 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys I have a craftsman snow blower 5hp and when it idles gas spits out of the carb its worse on high also when I prime it it over flows out of the carb please help


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Overflowing during priming is somewhat normal. You probably don't have to push the button that many times. Spitting out while running it should not be doing. That almost sounds like timing.

Does it leak out when not running? That would indicate a bad float or needle/seat.


----------



## billy247 (Oct 13, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Overflowing during priming is somewhat normal. You probably don't have to push the button that many times. Spitting out while running it should not be doing. That almost sounds like timing.
> 
> Does it leak out when not running? That would indicate a bad float or needle/seat.


No it does not leak out when not running so how would I go about the timing


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd first try adjusting the main jet by turning the screw. Could be way out of adjustment, if it's an older carb that has the adjustment.


----------



## billy247 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> I'd first try adjusting the main jet by turning the screw. Could be way out of adjustment, if it's an older carb that has the adjustment.


I don't know if it has it I know it has an idle mixing screw and a high idle screw


----------

